# How Long



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh crap! I heard the class already went through the boot camp and is working in the field. 

Did you do something to anger the training center?? :blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In our area they started in August. Really do not know how many were taken.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

I did my interview around May as well.

All went well, or so I thought..

I have not heard anything, no ranking, no call back, just confused..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

smb43432 said:


> I did my interview around May as well.
> 
> All went well, or so I thought..
> 
> I have not heard anything, no ranking, no call back, just confused..


Don't wate around for them if you went in may and not working now you will not get in:no:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Not sure why you are asking on a internet board. Drive down there and ask them or call them..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Not sure why you are asking on a internet board. Drive down there and ask them or call them..


Yeah, no kidding. I'd have make phonecalls on a regular schedule until I found out something.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

even if I have family in already? I was told I will most likely have to reinterview.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Don't wate around for them if you went in may and not working now you will not get in:no:


strong wate


----------



## alyna (Nov 23, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Not sure why you are asking on a internet board. Drive down there and ask them or call them..



yeah right. You should check it out yourself! But, I think ideas shared are also helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL, but questions like how come they don't call me? We don't know. Only they do..


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

It's just a curtsy thing to call someone after an interview to let them know if they got the job or not.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

smb43432 said:


> It's just a *curtsy* thing to call someone after an interview to let them know if they got the job or not.


 curtsey (also spelled curtsy or courtesy) is a traditional gesture of greeting, in which a girl or woman bends her knees while bowing her head. It is the female equivalent of male bowing in Western cultures. Miss Manners characterizes its knee bend as deriving from a "traditional gesture of an inferior to a superior."[1] The word "curtsy" is a phonological change from "courtesy" known in linguistics as syncope.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

smb43432 said:


> It's just a curtsy thing to call someone after an interview to let them know if they got the job or not.


It's also a courtesy to leave kleenex on the nightstand in a 1-hour motel.

The moral of the story is: don't live like it is a sure thing you will get in, granted enough time. You got to take some night classes, get your foot in the door here and there, and make learning about aspects of the trade into a hobby. Then, when you're least expecting it, you'll get your call from the boobs at the hall. :thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just like the app I placed with local 1049. I'm blue from holding my breath.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> I'm blue from holding my breath.


To the OP: ShockDoc is right, you got to live your life, go with the flow, and move on, but keep the option open. 

Do what Oprah would do, go with the flow of the universe, don't hold your breath like Linda Lovelace.


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> It's also a courtesy to leave kleenex on the nightstand in a 1-hour motel.
> 
> The moral of the story is: don't live like it is a sure thing you will get in, granted enough time. You got to take some night classes, get your foot in the door here and there, and make learning about aspects of the trade into a hobby. Then, when you're least expecting it, you'll get your call from the boobs at the hall. :thumbup:


I'm two semesters away from getting a electricity/motor and controls degree.


----------

